# Bricklayer in melbourne



## G13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi , 

I am a bricklayer thinking of moving to oz with my girlfriend and just wondering how well i would do financially and living any information would be great 

Thanks


----------



## G13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any additional info would be great on why not to go 

Thanks


----------

